# Suburban 12 tractor 91725631



## Goldberg (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys need so help. I just bought a Sears Suburban 12 model 91725631 tractor old and ugly but runs great. Turning plow working awesome but have a 42" mowing deck that I m having issues hooking the arms up. Anyone have a picture or idea where I can start. I know how the belt goes and have the raise section installed.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you look here:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/brands/Craftsman-Parts?sid=MerchCraftSPDFooter

You can get parts breakdowns of your tractor. That might help you figure out how things go together.


----------

